# Hindi/Urdu: mutaqabbiraanaa (मुताक़ब्बिराना)



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi,

I have no idea if this mouthful of a word exists. Have any of you heard it before?

Thanks!


----------



## Alfaaz

> I have no idea if this mouthful of a word exists.


It definitely exists (not written with a q but a k)! It is an Urdu word derived from Arabic!


> Have any of you heard it before?


Yes, multiple times in Urdu!


----------



## BP.

If you find _mutakabbiraanahh _a mouthful, try the moe easily-articulateable and quite synonymous _mustakbiraanah_.


----------



## Qureshpor

I think with a couple of Hajmola tablets, both words should be easily digestible!


----------



## Todd The Bod

Definition, please?.....(for Hajmola tablets as well, please).


----------



## Alfaaz

> Definition, please?..


تکبرآمیز، غرور والا، گھمنڈی، مغرورانہ، تکبر کے ساتھ۔
takabbur aamez, ghuruur wala, ghmanDii, maghruur-anah, takabbur ke saath


> ...(for Hajmola tablets as well, please).


 tablets made of and tasting like pani puri/gol guppa masalaH (among other ayurvedic things) thought to be good for digestion (but might aggravate ulcers)! Wikipedia Article!


----------



## Alfaaz

*(Kind of a question, since not sure about this...)

*mutakabbir used as an adjective for a person/human being usually has the first meaning (negative): arrogant, overly proud
but...
It is also a part of the Asmaa-ul-Husnaa (99 attributes of God in Islam), Al-Mutakabbir and there takes the second meaning: kamaal buzurgii wala, of great/high excellence, superiority, grandeur


----------



## marrish

I haven't noticed the question, Alfaaz.


----------



## Alfaaz

> I haven't noticed the question, Alfaaz.


Sorry, should have been clearer: Is my understanding of the two different usages correct? used for humans (it will always or mostly be negative) but for God it is obviously positive....?


----------



## UrduMedium

Alfaaz said:


> Sorry, should have been clearer: Is my understanding of the two different usages correct? used for humans (it will always or mostly be negative) but for God it is obviously positive....?



I think the word itself is neither positive, nor negative. The two connotations come from context in which it is used. Mutakabbir is someone who is acting very high and mighty. In our tradition, no matter how many accomplishments one as this is not a good manner of a _human being_. Nothing like this obviously applies when talking about the divine being. So it is not negative there. 

For example, if you were the head of your household, and declared yourself as such, no one would find that questionable. But if your _naukar _made the same claim, it would be considered improper and arrogant. The poor chap may lose his job too


----------



## Todd The Bod

But you still have to put the "aanaa" on the end to make it a substantive regarding a person in Urdu, right?


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> Sorry, should have been clearer: Is my understanding of the two different usages correct? used for humans (it will always or mostly be negative) but for God it is obviously positive....?


UM SaaHib has been swift enough to answer it very aptly before I could ever think about it!


----------



## marrish

Todd The Bod said:


> But you still have to put the "aanaa" on the end to make it a substantive regarding a person in Urdu, right?


The -aanah suffix denotes an adjective.


----------



## Abu Talha

marrish said:


> The -aanah suffix denotes an adjective.


Marrish Saahib, would we say,

_woh ek mutakabbir shaxS hai.
_
but

_woh mutakabbiraanah andaaz se baat kartaa hai._


----------



## marrish

Abu Talha said:


> Marrish Saahib, would we say,
> 
> _woh ek mutakabbir shaxS hai.
> _
> but
> 
> _woh mutakabbiraanah andaaz se baat kartaa hai._



AT SaaHib, surely you are correct. Both of them are adjectives, but the usage differs in the way you have portrayed it.


----------



## Abu Talha

marrish said:


> AT SaaHib, surely you are correct. Both of them are adjectives, but the usage differs in the way you have portrayed it.


Thanks!


----------



## Alfaaz

Thanks for the detailed answer UM! 
*Question: 
*So in a sentece like "khuda humeiN mutakabbireen-o-mutakabbiraat mein se hone se bachaa'e", the words are still being used as adjectives or nouns...?


----------



## Todd The Bod

Alfaaz said:


> Thanks for the detailed answer UM!
> *Question:
> *So in a sentece like "khuda humeiN mutakabbireen-o-mutakabbiraat mein se hone se bachaa'e", the words are still being used as adjectives or nouns...?



Lost again, bro!  Darn, I've got a long way to go!


----------



## Alfaaz

> Lost again, bro! Darn, I've got a long way to go!


 ; Sorry didn't mean to make it even more confusing!


> "khuda humeiN mutakabbireen-o-mutakabbiraat mein se hone se bachaa'e"


Translation: _"May God save us from being of/from the arrogant (males and females)!"_


----------

